# i need and hvlp system and i have no clue where to start...



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

i have about 20 cabinets i need to finish and spraying seems like its the way to go. i have a budget of about 3-500$ i dont know enough about hvlps to make a good decision, im hoping that you guys can get me out of a pinch again!!

busybeetools seems to have a good selection of fuji hvlps which one is right for me? or is there something better?

http://www.busybeetools.com/categories/Air-Tools/Fuji-Spray-Systems/


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

The Ealrex has gotten quite a few good reviews on this site (another one yesterday actually) and is around $300.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep in mind I'm not an expert and have only ever used one spray gun but….I purchased a Wagner hvlp (the double duty one) about a year ago for around $90 and have never had a single problem out of it. I have used both latex and oil paint, and also applied polycrylic with it. I always clean the crap out of it after each use and can't be more pleased with how simple it is.

Also if it is helpful, Family Handyman wrote a whole article about the different hvlp on the market and their opinion of the good and bad….here is it if you care to read it. http://www.familyhandyman.com/tools/painting-tools/paint-sprayer-reviews/view-all#step3

Edit: I just looked at the article and it looks like they didn't include all of the guns they reviewed in the actual magazine, so they don't go into the breakdown of any hvlp over $100 so it probably is not going to be that useful.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

To me if you want to get a feel for spraying - just get a conversion gun that runs off your compressor.
If you know you want to do a lot of spraying in the future - then upgrade to a dedicated turbine powered system.

I only ever spray laquer and shellac. Upside is that the finish is always soluble in laquer thinner, even if you are a "little late" getting around to cleaning it.

This is the same gun Michael Fortune uses for shooting clear finish - it is 33 dollars - get the one with the pressure regulator on the handle!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&redir_esc=&client=tablet-android-samsung&source=android-browser-type&v=141400000&qsubts=1391805842371&action=devloc&q=best+hvlp+system


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3761


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the Wood River gun available at Woodcraft, and here is my review…
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2230
-
-
-








This is the Porter Cable gravity feed HVLP gun, and here is my review of it…
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1750
Both guns are really good, the main difference is the P.C. includes a regulator.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

what size compressor would i need for something like that?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mid-size compressors work fine. Anything bigger than a pancake compressor will get the job done. I think mine is 2hp and 20 gallons, and it works fine.


----------



## SL1800 (Jan 8, 2014)

Last winter I bought the Fuji Super 3 Gold, not sure if they still offer that model or not but it has been fantastic. In my previous career I painted cars in a Auto Body Shop. I have used many brands and types of spray guns and I have enough air compressor in my shop to run a conventional spray gun but I would rather use the Fuji, less overspray and it produces a very high quality result.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

how many CFM? i have a 20 gallon 7.0 cfm

```
40 psi and 5.7 cfm
```
 90 psi


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

The compressor you have will power some of the HVLP guns, a lot of the guns will run on 7 CFM but the better guns usually require more CFM. HVLP is a lot easier to use then the old high pressure systems. You can get just a gun and see how you like it and then decide if you want to spend the money for a dedicated turbine setup, or stay with your compressor.

I just got the Earlex 6900 Spray Station and for a novice at spray painting it's very easy to use. I am using water borne products because I don't have a booth setup to use oil based or lacquer products. So far I have done WB Poly and Latex paint on some projects and they have come out great.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

okay you all have very valid points! would an HVLP be easier to use then a sprayer+compressor combo? i need to get these cabinets finished, the less learning curve the better haha


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

HVLP is the type of gun, you can use a compressor, or a dedicated turbine system but it's still HVLP, High Velocity Low Pressure, spraying. As I said, even for a newbie like me it was easy to get good results.


----------

